# 2017 A4 Engine Cut Off When Stopped-can it be stopped?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

My friend just got a new 2017 Audi A4 and loves the car...but hates the auto engine shut off at red lights, etc.... She can push the button each time to have it not do that but is there a VagCom fix/hack to turn this off completely?


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My friend just got a new 2017 Audi A4 and loves the car...but hates the auto engine shut off at red lights, etc.... She can push the button each time to have it not do that but is there a VagCom fix/hack to turn this off completely?


Yes you can turn this off - there is a button that looks like a P! that you can turn this feature off.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes but is there a way to stop it so she doesn't have to press that button every time she gets in the car? Via VagCom maybe?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Yes but is there a way to stop it so she doesn't have to press that button every time she gets in the car? Via VagCom maybe?


Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

What is her problem with it? I rented a car in Provence last year, and really got to like the feature. It takes a little getting used to. I am looking forward to having it in my new daily driver (an A9 Allroad).


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know....she just doesn't like it...old fashioned I guess.


----------



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't like it, either. Yes, you can deactivate it pressing the A button in the console; however, it reactivates itself when you turn the car off and then on again. I want the default to be off and stay off.


----------



## bimmerguy (Aug 2, 2016)

*"borrowed" from tech feature in BMW 3 series*

I agree it's a nuisance. The objective is to reduce emissions a bit and to increase fuel economy. The downside (at least in the 3 series BMW 2 liter) is that the car hesitates and lurches a bit when moving away from a stoplight, and the air conditioner compressor shuts off when the engine shuts off. I've been told that BMW service shops can change it to an "opt in" mode of operation, but never asked one to do it for me.

2013 BMW (F30) 328i, sports package


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


Yes it can be turned off... I just got it done on mine. 
You will need VAG COM to get it done. 

09-cent elect 
10-adaptation 
IDE04159- deactivation of Start-Stop Function 
Change to NOT ACTIVE 
Hit YES to replace 


You welcome!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great news...I do have a VagCom.....Thank you.


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Great news...I do have a VagCom.....Thank you.


Never mind! This morning it on my way to work stop/start was on. I will look into it again tomorrow and will keep you posted.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

mreuro said:


> Never mind! This morning it on my way to work stop/start was on. I will look into it again tomorrow and will keep you posted.


Any update? Did you get it turned off?


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Any update? Did you get it turned off?


Sorry but no. I didn't have time to mess with it.


----------

